# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Dokters en professioneel

## Cyntia19

hey,

Ik kwam laatst bij mijn dokter en vertelde hem dat ik denk dat ik hooikoorts heb. Hij keek me aan en zei jeminee jij hebt ook last van alles ptss,kapotte knie, ziekte in je gebit en allergisch voor vis. En nu ook nog hooikoorts. Ik werd zo kwaad op die vent, en heb een andere dokter gevraagd, ik vond dit totaal niet proffesioneel. Ik voelde me gelijk alsof alles mis met me was. :EEK!: 

Naja bij andere dokter geweest en die denkt hetzelfde en laat me nu testen.

Ik denk erover een klacht tegen die man in te dienen, ik vond het echt onprofesioneel.

Hebben jullie weleens zoiets meegemaakt? en wat hebben jullie toen gedaan?



gr

----------


## Flogiston

Dit heb ik zelf niet meegemaakt.

Wat ik wel heb meegemaakt is dat een arts of behandelaar een grapje maakte. Bijvoorbeeld over een ingegroeide teennagel die ging ontsteken en daardoor heel pijnlijk werd, waardoor ik mank ging lopen. De arts merkte op dat het voordeel van mijn kwaal was dat iedereen dacht dat ik huppelend naar mijn werk ging...

Het was duidelijk dat hij een grapje maakte, en ik kon zo'n grapje wel waarderen.

Nu ken de situatie die jij beschrijft natuurlijk niet, dus ik kan niet beoordelen of jouw dokter zich denigrerend gedroeg (en dus onprofessioneel was), of dat hij een (mislukte) poging deed een grapje te maken, net als mijn arts destijds.

Wat denk je - zou het toch een (onhandig, en mislukt) grapje geweest kunnen zijn? Of was hij echt ernstig en gaf hij dus serieus de boodschap dat je maar een zeurpiet bent?

In het eerste geval is zijn gedrag acceptabel, ook al kwam het in dit geval niet goed over. In het tweede geval is het gedrag zeker niet acceptabel en zou je inderdaad een klacht kunnen indienen. Eén zo'n klacht zal nog niets teweegbrengen, maar als de inspectie vaker vergelijkbare klachten krijgt over dezelfde arts, zal men op een gegeven moment aktie gaan ondernemen.

----------


## Cyntia19

> Dit heb ik zelf niet meegemaakt.
> 
> Wat ik wel heb meegemaakt is dat een arts of behandelaar een grapje maakte. Bijvoorbeeld over een ingegroeide teennagel die ging ontsteken en daardoor heel pijnlijk werd, waardoor ik mank ging lopen. De arts merkte op dat het voordeel van mijn kwaal was dat iedereen dacht dat ik huppelend naar mijn werk ging...
> 
> Het was duidelijk dat hij een grapje maakte, en ik kon zo'n grapje wel waarderen.
> 
> Nu ken de situatie die jij beschrijft natuurlijk niet, dus ik kan niet beoordelen of jouw dokter zich denigrerend gedroeg (en dus onprofessioneel was), of dat hij een (mislukte) poging deed een grapje te maken, net als mijn arts destijds.
> 
> Wat denk je - zou het toch een (onhandig, en mislukt) grapje geweest kunnen zijn? Of was hij echt ernstig en gaf hij dus serieus de boodschap dat je maar een zeurpiet bent?
> ...



het was denk ik geen grapje want hij zei het op zo een serieuse toon inderdaad alsof ik een zeurpiet was

----------


## Neetje

> hey,
> 
> Ik kwam laatst bij mijn dokter en vertelde hem dat ik denk dat ik hooikoorts heb. Hij keek me aan en zei jeminee jij hebt ook last van alles ptss,kapotte knie, ziekte in je gebit en allergisch voor vis. En nu ook nog hooikoorts. Ik werd zo kwaad op die vent, en heb een andere dokter gevraagd, ik vond dit totaal niet proffesioneel. Ik voelde me gelijk alsof alles mis met me was.
> 
> Naja bij andere dokter geweest en die denkt hetzelfde en laat me nu testen.
> 
> Ik denk erover een klacht tegen die man in te dienen, ik vond het echt onprofesioneel.
> 
> Hebben jullie weleens zoiets meegemaakt? en wat hebben jullie toen gedaan?
> ...


O yess, ik heb hetzelfde meegemaakt en ben gelijk naar een andere juisarts over gestapt. Je hoort in ons dorp heel veel mensen klagen over deze huisarts, meneer rijdt in oudere auto's en is rijk geworden van het pillen-voorschrijven. Men noemt hem niet voor niets pillenmans.

Als ik hem tegenkom met zijn verwaande rotkop krijg ik zo een enorme stoot adrenaline dat ik hem het liefst aanvlieg.

Hij delegeert en neemt zijn patienten niet serieus ... en ja dan is zalfje hier, pilletje daar en allemaal zonder verbetering.

Kortom een *HUFTER*

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn huisarts heeft dankzij gemaakte fouten en klachten onder toezicht gestaan, ik weet niet of dat nog steeds zo is, maar ik zoek nog steeds een nieuwe huisarts, want ik ga zeker niet meer naar deze.
Ik heb ook van een kennis een telefoonnr van een nieuwe tandarts gekregen, want mijn huidige denkt dat ik nog verstandkiezen heb en geen beugel heb gehad (heb mijn verstandkiezen niet meer en een stang achter mijn ondergebit) en geeft mij groeten van mensen die niet meer op deze aarde zijn, dus ik wil wisselen, dacht na 1x ok kan gebeuren en de 2 of 3 keer erna was het hetzelfde geneuzel dus dan maar een andere...

Helaas gebeuren dit soort dingen, medici zijn ook mensen en mensen maken fouten... als je je niet fijn voelt kijk dan of het mogelijk is een gesprek aan te gaan, een ander persoon in dezelfde praktijk te krijgen, een klacht in te dienen of te wisselen van praktijk  :Smile:

----------

